# Слабость, тяжесть в мышцах



## Марусяя (4 Июл 2021)

Здравствуйте дорогие врачи, помогите разобраться, мне 43г женщина. На протяжении 20 лет есть всд, головные боли, головокружение итд. Но последние месяцы началась слабость в мышцах, сначала не сильно, сейчас слабость в ногах, руках, особенно предплечьях, постоянно, даже в покое, ощущение в мышцах какой-то забитость, сильная тяжесть, руки висят как плети, трудно подымать чашку, рука начинает дрожать. Тяжело подыматтся по лестницам, и вообще ходить, ноги как палки, не слушаются, бывает часто немеет язык, губы, глотка. Я очень мнительная, да и симптомы неприятные, начиталась про басы, рс, итд.. Сделала игольчатою эмг, норма. Смотрел невролог, просила сделать стимуляц.эмг, он сказал нет показаний, рефлексы в норме, сила есть.. Очень пугает это ощущение в мышцах, как паралич. Подскажите куда двигаться дальше? Невролог поставил конверсионное расстройство.

Ещё добавлю, немеет нога левая иногда ступня, правая кисть. Головокружение, бывает полуобморочное состояние. Но самое противное это мышцы и все что с ними связано. С мышцами было похожее 2 года назад, тоже ездила по больницам, но прошло само по себе. Сейчас длится 3 месяца, и посильнее чем в прошлый раз, делала мрт головы там норма, мрт шеи, есть грыжа, но невролог сказал общая слабость мышц не от неё. ОАК В норме, срб, креатинкиназа, натрий, калий, кальций, в норме.


----------



## La murr (4 Июл 2021)

@Марусяя, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Марусяя (4 Июл 2021)

Почему-то пишут что невозможно прикрепить.


----------



## La murr (4 Июл 2021)

@Марусяя, при загрузке снимков с диска попробуйте воспользоваться этими рекомендациями, пожалуйста -


			https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23773/post-406438


----------



## Марусяя (4 Июл 2021)

У меня не на диске, а просто заключение на бумаге.

Мр картина не выраженной наружной гидроцифалии единичные очаговые изменения дистрофического характера, скорее всего сосудистого генеза, видимых объёмных образований в веществе мозга не выявлено.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июл 2021)

Марусяя написал(а):


> На протяжении 20 лет есть всд, головные боли, головокружение итд. Но последние месяцы началась слабость в мышцах, сначала не сильно, сейчас слабость в ногах, руках, особенно предплечьях, постоянно, даже в покое, ощущение в мышцах какой-то забитость, сильная тяжесть, руки висят как плети, трудно подымать чашку, рука начинает дрожать. Тяжело подыматтся по лестницам, и вообще ходить, ноги как палки, не слушаются, бывает часто немеет язык, губы, глотка. Я очень мнительная, да и симптомы неприятные, начиталась про басы, рс, итд.. Сделала игольчатою эмг, норма. Смотрел невролог, просила сделать стимуляц.эмг, он сказал нет показаний, рефлексы в норме, сила есть.. Очень пугает это ощущение в мышцах, как паралич. Подскажите куда двигаться дальше? Невролог поставил конверсионное расстройство.


Так если ничего нем не нашли, то врач прав.
Почему у Вас недоверие после такого обследования?
Лекарства начали принимать?



Марусяя написал(а):


> Ещё добавлю, немеет нога левая иногда ступня, правая кисть. Головокружение, бывает полуобморочное состояние. Но самое противное это мышцы и все что с ними связано. С мышцами было похожее 2 года назад, тоже ездила по больницам, но прошло само по себе.


То есть было обострение и прошло. 



Марусяя написал(а):


> Сейчас длится 3 месяца,


Вот и новое обострение. 



Марусяя написал(а):


> и посильнее чем в прошлый раз, делала мрт головы там норма, мрт шеи, есть грыжа, но невролог сказал общая слабость мышц не от неё. ОАК В норме, срб, креатинкиназа, натрий, калий, кальций, в норме.


Так может врач прав и стоит полечиться?


----------



## Марусяя (5 Июл 2021)

Лекарства он мне выписал баклофен, от него ещё больше слабость. Фолиевую кислоту и впринципи всё. 
Я не то что не доверяю тому врачу, но мне не понятно что такое конверсионное растройство.

И мне не понятно, если исследования в норме, то что же даёт такую слабость и такие неприятные ощущения в мышцах?

Мне очень важно ваше мнение, много читаю ваших консультаций.. Скажите пожалуйста что же у меня за растройство?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июл 2021)

Марусяя написал(а):


> Мне очень важно ваше мнение, много читаю ваших консультаций.. Скажите пожалуйста что же у меня за растройство?


Это когда жалобы есть, а при осмотре и  обследовании нарушений нет.
То есть, кажется!

Если у других бывает, то почему у Вас не может быть!


----------



## Марусяя (5 Июл 2021)

Доктор подскажите, может ещё какие препараты попить, или что-то поделать, я стараюсь ходить через силу и что-то делать по хозяйству, но оно не проходит, эти ощущения даже в покое, я постоянно начинаю себя накручивать по поводу нехороших болезней, что недоглядели и тд. Это моя тревога и мнительность. Доктор, скажите пожалуйста если я делала игольчатую энмг, то плохие болезни можно исключить? (мне очень важно это знать)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июл 2021)

Марусяя написал(а):


> ... если я делала игольчатую энмг, то плохие болезни можно исключить? (мне очень важно это знать)


Можно исключить и исключили. 
А за лечением к психотерапевту.
Лучше к тому, который лечит таблетками, но слово к таблетке хорошо и много ЛФК.


----------



## Марусяя (5 Июл 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> То есть, кажется!


По поводу *кажется*.... Я действительно ощущаю все эти симптомы, ведь я даже не могу встать если присела, опираюсь на что-то. Тяжело подымать руки с чем-то, держать на весу. И тд

То есть такие неприятные ощущения может давать психика?
Спасибо большое, я вам доверяю, постораюсь в это поверить и принять.

К психотерапевту я ходила, он мне сказал что это не по их части. Что такую симптоматику психика не даёт, и отправил меня к неврологу. Хотя у нас такой врач...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июл 2021)

Марусяя написал(а):


> По поводу *кажется*.... Я действительно ощущаю все эти симптомы, ведь я даже не могу встать если присела, опираюсь на что-то. Тяжело подымать руки с чем-то, держать на весу.


Поиск врача, который все посмотрит, проверит и подумает - не отменяется.
Кстати, а что с позвоночником?
Что в анализа - банальный гемоглобин. 
Креатиназа?
СОЭ,
Ацетилхолиновы антитела
...
В отделении миопатий были?


----------



## Марусяя (5 Июл 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Поиск врача, который все посмотрит, проверит и подумает-не отменяется.
> Кстати, а что с позвоночником?
> Что в анализах- банальный гемоглобин
> Креатиназа?
> ...


Креатинкиназа 38.
Соэ 2
Гемоглобин 125...ацетилхолиновые не сдавала, первый раз слышу, надо сдать? В отделении миопатий не была, даже не знаю где это. Это простой невролог занимается, миопатиями, или конкретно какой-то?


----------



## Марусяя (5 Июл 2021)

По поводу позвоночника, много грыж, и в шее, и в пояснице. Но врач сказал они такое не дают.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июл 2021)

Марусяя написал(а):


> В отделении миопатий не была, даже не знаю где это. Это простой невролог занимается, миопатиями, или конкретно какой-то?


Из Пушкино в Моники, в отделение миопатий. Если врач не направляет, нет оснований, запишитесь в Центр неврологии на Волоколамке.
Все решаемо!


----------



## Марусяя (5 Июл 2021)

Марусяя написал(а):


> По поводу позвоночника, много грыж, и в шее, и в пояснице.


Ещё у меня часто дергаются мышцы, во всех частях тела.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Из Пушкино в Моники, в отделение миопатий. Если врач не направляет, нет оснований, запишитесь в Центр неврологии на Волоколамке.
> Все решаемо!


Да, я звонила туда, на волоколамку, врачей мало из-за ковида, записалась аж на август ((.. А есть ещё где в Москве врачи хорошие по этим миопатиям?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Июл 2021)

*
Центр нервно-мышечной патологии НИИ общей патологии и патофизиологии РАМН*
125315, Москва, ул. Часовая, д. 20, Аэропорт район
метро Сокол — 1100 метров

+7 (495) 152-35-20 регистратура поликлиники
+7 (495) 156-59-83 справочное

телефоны могут отличаться


----------



## Марусяя (6 Июл 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Из Пушкино в Моники, в отделение миопатий. Если врач не направляет, нет оснований, запишитесь в Центр неврологии на Волоколамке.
> Все решаемо!


Да, я звонила туда, на волоколамку, врачей мало из-за ковида, записалась аж на август ((.. А есть ещё где в москве врачи хорошие по этим миопатиям??


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> *Центр нервно-мышечной патологии НИИ общей патологии и патофизиологии РАМН*


Спасибо большое за информацию! Доктор скажите пожалуйста энмг точно исключает бас? У меня большая паника по этому вопросу, особенно с такими симптомами немощи....

Позвонила туда, там такого центра нет, там наркология...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Июл 2021)

Марусяя написал(а):


> Да, я звонила туда, на волоколамку, врачей мало из-за ковида, записалась аж на август ((.. А есть ещё где в москве врачи хорошие по этим миопатиям??


Подождём. 



Марусяя написал(а):


> Спасибо большое за информацию! Доктор скажите пожалуйста энмг точно исключает бас? У меня большая паника по этому вопросу, особенно с такими симптомами немощи....


Панику не исключает.
На БАС не тянете.
Но зачем гадать, через месяц Вас посмотрит специалист и даст ответ. 



Марусяя написал(а):


> Позвонила туда, там такого центра нет, там наркология...



Здесь можно получить консультацию и произвести диагностику нервно-мышечных заболеваний.*НИИ неврологии РАМН*
ДНК-диагностика и медико-генетическое консультирование в неврологии
Адрес:Москва 125367, Волоколамское шоссе, д. 80
Регистратура платных медицинских услуг:
(495) 490-21-08
(495) 490-22-18 (доб. 109)
(495) 490-22-07 (доб. 109)             
Регистратура поликлинического отделения
(495) 490-21-09                               
Справочная: (495) 490-20-09
Факс: (495) 490-22-10                    
e-mail: institute@neurology.ru
http://www.neurology.ru/

*Научный центр здоровья детей Российской академии медицинских наук (ГУ НЦЗД РАМН)*
Адрес: 117963 Москва, Ломоносовский просп., д. 2/62
Тел.  (495)134-03-61
Факс (495) 134-13-08
http://www.nczd.ru/

*ФГУ "Московский НИИ педиатрии и детской хирургии Федерального агентства по здравоохранению и социальному развитию"*
Адрес: 125412, Москва, ул.Талдомская, дом 2
Справочная: (495)483-72-50
Директор института (495)484-02-92
Главный врач (495)483-84-09
e-mail "Вопросы о здоровье детей": consultation@pedklin.ru
http://www.pedklin.ru/

*Медико-Генетический Научный Центр Российской Академии Медицинских Наук*
Адрес: 115478, Москва, ул. Москворечье д.1
Тел.: (495)111-8580
Регистратура: (495)324-8772
Факс: (495)324-07-02
e-mail: mgnc@medgen.ru
http://www.med-gen.ru/

*Центр молекулярной генетики*
Определение отцовства, генетическая экспертиза, все виды ДНК - диагностики.
Адрес: 115478 Москва, ул. Москворечье, д.1. В здании Медико-генетического научного центра на 1 этаже, 116 комната, Лаборатория ДНК-диагностики.
Лаборатория495) 504-31-66
Генеральный директор495) 727-95-02
Факс: (495) 324-81-10
e-mail: info@dnalab.ru
http://www.dnalab.ru/

*Российский миастенический центр. Отдел нервно-мышечной патологии ГУ НИИ общей патологии и патофизиологии РАМН*
Адрес: Москва, ул. Алябьева, д.7/33, ГКБ 51, корпус 3
Центр расположен в корпусе 3 на первом этаже. Просьба одевать бахилы (есть при входе).
Проезд:
Общественным транспортом: М.Филевский парк, выход к ГКБ 51, далее 10 минут пешком: 1 квартал по улице Сеславинская, повернуть налево на ул. Алябьева, 1 квартал по улице Алябьева, слева - проходная больницы 51, проход без пропусков.
Телефон для записи 8-499-144-38-10
Сотовый контактный телефон 8-916-959-25-27
http://www.myasthenia.ru/

Вот с другого форума
В интернете все!


----------



## Kris 911 (7 Июл 2021)

Марусяя написал(а):


> По поводу *кажется*.... Я действительно ощущаю все эти симптомы, ведь я даже не могу встать если присела, опираюсь на что-то. Тяжело подымать руки с чем-то, держать на весу. И тд
> 
> То есть такие неприятные ощущения может давать психика?


Читаю ваши симптомы и себя вижу, иногда я не знаю как описать симптомы, а вы вот описали.  Но у меня очень кривая шея и нестабильность почти всех позвонков,  шея плавает словно тяжело носить  голову а так же и тело,  тяжело подниматься на ноги и при наклонах очень дискомфортно. Антидепрессанты эти симптомы не убирают даже.


----------



## Марусяя (17 Сен 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это когда жалобы есть, а при осмотре и  обследовании нарушений нет.
> То есть, кажется!
> 
> Если у других бывает, то почему у Вас не может быть!


Уважаемый доктор, здравствуйте! Я тут писала топик про тяжесть и онемение в мышцах, всё прошло.. Но есть ещё одна большая проблема, 20 лет постоянные головные боли и головокружение, голова болит каждый день только либо терпимо, либо кризово, вот сейчас 2 месяца подряд адские боли, ничем не купируются, голова кружится тошнота, полуобморочное состояние, дурнота, естественно за 20 лет прошла много больниц, по мрт норма, УЗИ сосуды шеи тоже, врачи разводят руками, а я лежу как овощ... Скажите пожалуйста имеет ли смысл делать мрт сосудов с контрастов? Спрашивала у неврологов, конкретно никто ничего не сказал... Типа хотите сделайте, подскажите пожалуйста имеет ли смысл,? Да и обследование не дешёвое.

И ещё хочу добавить, постоянно шатает, ногами вцепливаюсь в землю, но основное это головные боли, адские, с помрачением сознания. 24 на 7..забирают по скорой смотрят и отпускают домой.. По поводу контраста один врач сказал если что-то криминальное см сосудами, то было бы видно на простом мрт.. Так ли это? Мрт за эти годы штук 10 и головы и шеи, в шее грыжа, я выкладывала вам, но врач сказал такая голова не из-за неё,, куда мне дальше в каком направлении искать?


----------



## ~Наталья~ (17 Сен 2021)

Марусяя написал(а):


> Куда мне дальше в каком направлении искать?


Здравствуйте
Обследуйте мышцы шеи
Пальпаторно
У специалиста по работе с мышцами
Где живете?
Симптомы могут быть от сильного укорочения мышц шеи

В Москве, так и карты в руки
Идите к доктору АЙР


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Сен 2021)

Марусяя написал(а):


> Скажите пожалуйста имеет ли смысл делать мрт сосудов с контрастов? Спрашивала у неврологов, конкретно никто ничего не сказал... Типа хотите сделайте, подскажите пожалуйста имеет ли смысл? Да и обследование не дешёвое.


Вам надо делать все. Понимание того, что ничего не нашли помогает выздоравливать.



Марусяя написал(а):


> И ещё хочу добавить, постоянно шатает, ногами вцепливаюсь в землю, но основное это головные боли, адские, с помрачением сознания.24на 7..забирают по скорой смотрят и отпускают домой.. По поводу контраста один врач сказал если что-то криминальное см сосудами, то было бы видно на простом мрт.. Так ли это? Мрт за эти годы штук 10 и головы и шеи, в шее грыжа, я выкладывала вам, но врач сказал такая голова не из-за неё, куда мне дальше в каком направлении искать?


Скорее, в направлении психотерапии. И одновременно обследование всего, для поиска причин.


----------



## Марусяя (16 Июн 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Из Пушкино в Моники, в отделение миопатий. Если врач не направляет, нет оснований, запишитесь в Центр неврологии на Волоколамке.
> Все решаемо!


Фёдор Петрович, скажите пожалуйста, у меня вся эта СЛАБОСТЬ и тяжесть в мышцах началась СРАЗУ после прививки от столбняка, я её сделала 3 года назад, и буквально через несколько дней пошла вся эта симптома тика...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Июн 2022)

В личке ответил.
ЭНМГ игольчатая.


----------



## Elka66 (17 Июн 2022)

Быстро ,к Брылеву в апрель запишитесь,руководитель морс в больнице бурьянова,специалист по бас и РС,я к нему за тыс км два раза ездила,и на волоколамке он сам звонил на МРТ меня записывал,не доверил местным МРТ.Два года назад,около четырех было за прием,кстати встретила у него перед кабинетом Татьяну Лазареву.


----------



## Марусяя (30 Сен 2022)

Здравствуйте Фёдор Петрович!
Это снова я.. Ничего не поменялось с моего первого поста.. Слабость во всех мышцах, плюс сильная спастика, хотя может я неправильно слово подобрала, но мышцы все как будто после сильной тренажерки.. Я прямо чувствую этот спазм в них,стянутости  постоянно с утра до ночи. Очень тяжело ходить, с палкой хожу, второй этаж подымаюсь по перилам , и каждые 4,5 ступенек мышцы скручивает и боль, стою растираю (( Прошла мрт всего позвоночника, я вам скидывала в вотсап.. Анализов куча, какой-то антинуклинарный блот, кфк, срб, сое, эмг игол и стимул,.. Лдг, на виноградную кислоту какую-то.. Итд.. Всё в норме.. Шлют к психотерапевту, а те шлют к неврологам.. Так и хожу туда сюда. Но финансов дальше ходить нет...
И так залезла в долги на исследования. Пила антидепрессанты, тренквилизаторы, нейролептики, никакого толку, от нейролеков пошли судороги, полилась моча... Фёдор Петрович помогите. Куда дальше? Невозможно в таком состоянии даже себя обслужить....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Сен 2022)

Марусяя написал(а):


> Фёдор Петрович помогите. Куда дальше? Невозможно в таком состоянии даже себя обслужить....


Насколько я помню ждем данные МРТ грудного отдела. Ищем причину спастики.


----------



## Марусяя (30 Сен 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ...ждем данные МРТ грудного отдела. Ищем причину спастики.


Да, я сделала, вам в вотсапе прислала, сейчас попробую сюда загрузить.

Файл не загружается.. Пишут что он слишком большой для загрузки((Я вам Фёдор Петрович отправила на вотсап.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Сен 2022)

Надо диск переслать на sfp05@mail.ru  Или ссылку с файлообменника.

По описанию там нет причин для спастики, поэтому возникает вопрос, а есть ли спастика или Вы так называете что-то другое.
Есть осмотр врача невролога, где он пишет о спастике?
Описывает походку, рефлексы?
Снимите видео спастики - например, при ходьбе.
Пока по описанию нельзя сделать выводов о наличии значительных проблем.

Вот эту тему почитайте, особенно последнее сообщение.


----------



## Марусяя (30 Сен 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот эту тему почитайте, особенно последнее сообщение.


А где тему почитать? Какую? Я ссылку не вижу. Рефлексы невролог сказал нормальные, только ноги повышены, походку сниму на видео. А мрт я вам высылала на почту, вы сказали что криминала не видите.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Сен 2022)

Марусяя написал(а):


> А где тему почитать? Какую?











						Съезжают позвонки
					






					www.medhouse.ru


----------



## Марусяя (5 Окт 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте, Фёдор Петрович, почитала там. У девочки спазм в шее только, у меня спазм во всех мышцах, руки ноги шея спина. Очень сильно. Лежу и чувствую каждую спазмированную мышцу, больно. Что делать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Окт 2022)

Вы просто не там ищете. Вы ищете болезни, которые можно увидеть, а у Вас, и это очевидно – болезнь, которую нельзя увидеть. То есть, какое-то расстройство нервной системы. Вот это и надо лечить.
У Вас нет другого выбора, надо искать хорошего доктора, который именно в этом разбирается и не психотерапевта, который лечит словами, а психиатра, который лечит таблетками. И, скорее всего, у Вас будет двойной набор - антидепрессанты и антиконвульсанты.
Переходите на сайт психиатров. И там все нужно обсуждать. А Вы сидите на форуме про позвоночник. Причём Ваши жалобы и Ваше обследование не указывает на его заинтересованность.

И личный совет от меня, как от невролога: еще нужна консультация паркинсолога и пробовать лечение их препаратами.


----------



## Марусяя (6 Окт 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вы просто не там ищете...


Спасибо Фёдор Петрович за уделённое время... Да, я ходила к психиаторам, они полечат и отправляют обратно к неврологу, говорят ищите там проблему, а те обратно... (((


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Окт 2022)

Марусяя написал(а):


> ... я ходила к психиаторам, они полечат и отправляют обратно к неврологу, говорят ищите там проблему, а те обратно... (((


Возможно.
Но тогда надо найти невролога, который хотя бы подтвердит статистику и предположит причину.
 Просите госпитализацию в Центр неврологии на Волоколаме.
И если дадут и приедете в Москву, то и мы посмотрим.


----------

